# FS 2007 2.5L long block cheap



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a 2007 2.5L long block complete(no manifolds, just pan to valve cover.) 
it lost oil pressure for a quick bit and refilled oil and it ran but had a ticking noise. will need a rebuild but ran. i do not know the issues, we swapped it out. had about 45K on it. great for a motor build or coffee table haha 

*BEST OFFER*....just don't want to scrap it. must pick up at 18036. no shipping.


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> I have a 2007 2.5L long block complete(no manifolds, just pan to valve cover.)
> it lost oil pressure for a quick bit and refilled oil and it ran but had a ticking noise. will need a rebuild but ran. i do not know the issues, we swapped it out. had about 45K on it. great for a motor build or coffee table haha
> 
> *BEST OFFER*....just don't want to scrap it. must pick up at 18036. no shipping.


 Hmm, this may be silly, but you dont have a pic do you? I'm feeling the 5 cyl coffee table thing. :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

like this but cleaner


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

sent PM


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

offers


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought you always said not to replace engines but fix them....

LOL


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not my decition.


----------



## MrRyabiy (Jun 2, 2012)

Do you by any chance have that alternator bracket that bolts to the passenger motor mount?? Mine snapped


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

took it all to that scrap yard. its gone.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Bummer, would have you shipped pieces if you would have known the cause was a monster longitude quattro swap?


----------

